# Training Belts



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Can someone explain the concept behind these ?

Never used one before but I went what I consider fairly heavy last night and felt a compact sensation in the side of my back. My mate advised getting a belt if i was going to use anymore weight on that excersize..

Not being a bodybuilder this isnt something I have used before, I used wrist straps etc when my grip is an issue but can someone tell me how the belt works and what it aids.

Thanks


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

it supports your lower back. if it is a good belt and it is tight enough your stomach and core will push it forwards and compress it into your lower back making it more rigid and supported. I personally use them whilst deadlifting, squatting and doing heavy shoulder press. i feel they are useful and certainly help me avoid any discomfort.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

-AC- said:


> it supports your lower back. if it is a good belt and it is tight enough your stomach and core will push it forwards and compress it into your lower back making it more rigid and supported. I personally use them whilst deadlifting, squatting and doing heavy shoulder press. i feel they are useful and certainly help me avoid any discomfort.


Good post. Also help with the valsalva manouevre, gving you something to push against.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

whats valsalva manouevre?


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> whats valsalva manouevre?


Basically, taking a deep beath and holding it on each rep to increase interal abdominal pressure which stabilises your torso/back.


----------

